# Anyone near Rockland Maine?



## dtroup (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi there all,

I work at the Farnsworth Museum in Rockland, ME and every year we have a beautiful, Huge, model train that is part of our holiday exhibit. Sadly enough, with changes to our curatorial department, we have few (if any) around that know much about model trains and were looking for someone who might be interested in helping us with ours.

If you happen to know of anyone, or if any of you are interested, please contact me at the Farnsworth.

My email is [email protected]

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I would be happy to help but I'm a bit far up in Toronto 

Let's hope some other members can chime in on this, sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## dtroup (Oct 9, 2008)

tworail said:


> I would be happy to help but I'm a bit far up in Toronto
> 
> Let's hope some other members can chime in on this, sounds like a great opportunity.


Thanks for the quick response. Yeah, Toronto might be a bit of trek! 

The model train is the centerpiece for our Share the Wonder exhibition. Last year the train exhibit was visited by 11 of the local 15 schools, and our one day event (on November 29 this year) attracted 1332 children.

Could be a fun event for someone.

david troup


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi David,

Do you have any details on the railway or any photos? That would certainly entice some folks 

regards,
John


----------



## dtroup (Oct 9, 2008)

tworail said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Do you have any details on the railway or any photos? That would certainly entice some folks
> 
> ...


The display features two trains traveling through a terrain of familiar landmarks from the midcoast Maine area. The train is a Lehmann LGB model train and accompanying scenery of Rockland and Camden. It was a gift from Charles and Julie Cawley in 2004.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Now I really wished I lived in Maine! I'm a LGB fanatic so I would totally enjoy this, ah well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I did a little research and found the Eastern Maine Model RR Club in East Orland, Your neck of the woods. This would at least get you local. 

Whenham Mass has a Train Show at the school with reduced rates to their Toy and Model Train Museum( First weeked of the new year). Think Big. 

http://emmrc.freeyellow.com/club1.htm

I'm 3 hours away so help is getting closer.


----------



## dtroup (Oct 9, 2008)

T-Man said:


> I did a little research and found the Eastern Maine Model RR Club in East Orland, Your neck of the woods. This would at least get you local.
> 
> Whenham Mass has a Train Show at the school with reduced rates to their Toy and Model Train Museum( First weeked of the new year). Think Big.
> 
> ...



That is Fantastic! Thanks so much for your help!

david


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you stick with this forum we could turn you into a Model Train Fanactic!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Strike two I have seen this link before, Ever been to Poland?


I was curious as to why you said "strike two," but then I saw the other guy... I myself have never been to Poland, although I would like to go some day as I am 1/2 Polish 

</off topic discussion> Carry on all, nothing to see here


----------

